
GTK drops Autotools in favor of Meson - tpush
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2017-August/msg00028.html
======
moosingin3space
Excellent -- Meson is so much clearer than the alternatives. It has the
advantages of Bazel and similar (Pants, Buck), but seems more geared toward
smaller projects, which is great for those of us not using a mono-repo.

------
ungzd
That's unexpectedly. Meson is not so popular build system (and appeared not so
long ago), but looks interesting. Autotools is pure horror, Cmake uses almost
the same approach as Autotools, Blaze derivatives Bazel and Buck are only
suitable for specific uses, Gyp is little known outside Chromium and was
created for it. So maybe Meson is sound choice.

~~~
digi_owl
For some reason Meson seems to be quite the fad in the Freedesktop sphere.

Systemd is adopting it, Xorg as well apparently, and now GTK.

Only issue i foresee is that now i need a working Python3 to get things
bootstrapped...

------
Sir_Cmpwn
We started using Meson on one of my projects and it's rather nice imo. I
wouldn't use it for every class of project but it's well suited to something
like GTK+.

